# Fixed voltage for turnouts question



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

My layout at this point has 14 turnouts and I have determined that I can apply a fixed voltage to them all. I will have approx. 10 blocks and am going to try to run 5 trains with control rails and block control. My question is how much power do I need for the turnouts if say, 3 trains are on a turnout at the same time? 
I have a KW, RW, 1033, 1034 and a Lionel 4150 (20 volt, 8-15 output) available. My goal is to reduce the amount of wiring for this task.
Any input will be greatly appreciated.

thx aw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the power isn't consumed because a train is on the turnout, it's only consumed when it changes state. Truthfully, I suspect you could run all of them on something like a 1033 quite handily. They won't be changing state that often, and rarely should you have more than two-three changing state at the same time.

Are we talking 022 switches here?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The HO and N Guys/Gals are scratching there heads????
They must be talking in Russian!
We do not deal in problems like this in the HO world!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Sean


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, now that is a very helpful comment, I sure hope it helps someone.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Gee, now that is a very helpful comment, I sure hope it helps someone.


 Don't worry about it Gunrunner, imaginative wiring is a hard concept to comprehend. That's why I'm aking these questions.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the power isn't consumed because a train is on the turnout, it's only consumed when it changes state. Truthfully, I suspect you could run all of them on something like a 1033 quite handily. They won't be changing state that often, and rarely should you have more than two-three changing state at the same time.
> 
> Are we talking 022 switches here?


 I knew this would come up. I am using 7 0-27 Lionel, 5 Gargrave (hopefully 3), and 2 Ross Custom Switches (hopefully 4) turnouts. All with the same basic voltage requirements.
I guess my question should reflect the voltage drop when several trains are on the same power source. Given the relative complexity of my layout, I would expect at least three out of five trains to use the same power source, at the same time, for the turnouts. So is a fixed voltage to the turnouts going to have voltage drop when several trains using the same power supply!? 

thx aw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd just use a separate transformer for the switches, problem solved.  You could also power some accessories on them as well. Like I said, the 90W 1033 would probably switch them all at the same time if you so desired.

I'm curious how you're running separate power to the Lionel O27 switches, they're not made that way. I believe *servoguy* has a post in another forum about the right way to modify them for separate switch power.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd just use a separate transformer for the switches, problem solved.  You could also power some accessories on them as well. Like I said, the 90W 1033 would probably switch them all at the same time if you so desired.
> 
> I'm curious how you're running separate power to the Lionel O27 switches, they're not made that way. I believe *servoguy* has a post in another forum about the right way to modify them for separate switch power.


 First, I'm trying to evaluate the voltage drop of using one transformer for all my turnouts! Will the power supply stay constant if three or more trains are using the power from the turnouts at the same time? It does not equate.
Second. I have done enough research to figure out how to wire all my different turnouts with a fixed power source. And yes Servoguy, was a great help in this, along with many other links, I have discovered that the 1122,1121, 5122, & 5121, can be fixed wired. 
thx aw


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Wasn't trying to offend any of you , your questions and comment are well stated! It's just that in HO and N and a few others scales the terms and voltage problems are a whole other kettle of fish!
Sean


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> Wasn't trying to offend any of you , your questions and comment are well stated! It's just that in HO and N and a few others scales the terms and voltage problems are a whole other kettle of fish!
> Sean


 Hay no problem. There is something int he world of DC that might help me. I want to create a senario that when a train stops to let another pass, a water tower will activate and lower its piping to look like my steam loco is taking on water. Are there any DC devices (motors) that would activate with a control rail? or switch?
thx aw


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You could use a tortoise switch machine for the action and you could use a magnetic reed switch or a photo eye circuit to trip it.
Sean


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

NIMT.COM said:


> You could use a tortoise switch machine for the action and you could use a magnetic reed switch or a photo eye circuit to trip it.
> Sean


 Not a bad thought, but I don't believe the stroke would be long enough to simulate a water tower funnel lowering all the way down to the boiler. 
thx aw


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can use an insulated rail section to activate accessories, that's a common method. Obviously, there's the old 153C contactor as well, though I'd go the insulated rail direction...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can get a tortoise Cable adapter for it the it will multiply the throw, And there is enough power to move alto of weight.
The other advantage's are it has 2 sets of contacts you can use for logic the other is it can operate on AC power, Just add diode to it.


----------



## acwilli (Jan 29, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can use an insulated rail section to activate accessories, that's a common method. Obviously, there's the old 153C contactor as well, though I'd go the insulated rail direction...


Ya, I'll proably use a control rail. With my Gargrave track, t's really easy to set up.


QUOTE=NIMT.COM;53327]You can get a tortoise Cable adapter for it the it will multiply the throw, And there is enough power to move alto of weight.
The other advantage's are it has 2 sets of contacts you can use for logic the other is it can operate on AC power, Just add diode to it.
View attachment 6667
[/QUOTE]

Cool, I'll look into how the cable adapter works. Although it looks like it extends the distance the throw switch is any from the controler and not giving the the device extra throw. That is to say, an extention of how far the device will move when activated.
Anyhoo, thx I'll do some research in that.
aw


----------



## lilpuu (Sep 25, 2011)

What type of transformer should I use to operate my HO set. A separate transformer is the best way but what voltage is it? DC, AC ?
I have old AC Lionel transformers that I could use. I think.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You sort of answered your own question. 
"I have old *AC* Lionel transformers that I could use"
HO trains run on DC not AC.


----------

